# cheapest place to get 30 inch t5? any sales still on?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

looking to upgrade my 37 gallons lighting its 30 inches wide, id like dual t5's so i can put in 1 actinic bulb as well as a 10k, 
should i bother getting a HO fixture? (its not planted its african cichlids )
wheres the best place to go today within van/richmond/burnaby?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're willing to go to Delta, Rogers has excellent pricing on regular Coralife T5 fixtures. Good luck on the hunt.

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed's also has the older T5's from Coralife and I think it's still 20% off. There's really no need to go to HO's unless you need more light for planting, which you don't. As long as you have enough light to see, that's good enough. The fish don't need the light.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks everyone for the quick reply im off to king eds


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

KE has no more 20% off.
I was just there, but kathy gave me 20% at then end.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ya i got 10% off, still happy tho


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

how much was it and what kind and watts


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

30 inch coralife 2x 18W fixture with 6700 and colormax bulb was 64.99 - 6.50 (10%)
and i got an actinic bulb for 19.99 and they took $4 off that (20%)


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

wow not bad price and im asking cause im looking for one also but its for my saltwater thats why. thanks bud


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

no problem, its a really nice slim fixture with black aluminum finish and an acrylic cover, not bad for the price
the fish look amazing now with the actinic light, before i just had a single 10k 18w bulb


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

I was at King Ed's yesterday, they still gave me 20% off a
T5 48" Colormax...apparently sale ends this Sunday.


----------

